# Cisterns?



## Dump Digger (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello everyone!

 Does anyone have any information on American cisterns?  I live in Mississippi on an old plantation home site, and I have a cistern in my side yard.  Its sort of an oval shape, about 4 feet wide and bells out under the ground. Its brick, with plaster spread over the bricks.  The general date is some time in the mid 1850's.  Unfortunately, I don't know how deep it is, as its filled with various dirt and debris courtesy of unthinking people throwing the garbage ( Including kitty litter refuse! [8D] ) down that old cistern out there.
 The cover on the cistern is long gone, and I've tried researching this sort of thing online, but all I get are cisterns in Rome and Jerusalem, and thats a little bit too far away from home.  

 Can anyone tell me what the top would've looked like, and how deep it could've been?  Please, any cistern information, including cistern stories of your own would be much appreciated!

 Thank you,
 Lauren


----------



## lacolobiger (Dec 17, 2004)

I have two cisterns in my yard. When I first moved here 10 years ago one had a metal cap with a handle and a place to lock it. It held water for the house years ago. they pumped it into ther house., no water main from town yet. the other one is half full of trash. I havent gotten to the bottom yet. there about 8 to 12 feet deep. hope this helps. you proably wont find any thing real old but ya never know!!! Thats why I'm still digging out mine. once your done then you can say (theres nuttin down thar).lacolobiger


----------



## lacolobiger (Dec 17, 2004)

Like one member once said... get a shovel and diiiiiiiiiig


----------



## diggerjeff (Dec 18, 2004)

what i have learned about cisterns is ,usually what you see on top is likley to be the same at the bottom. what i mean is they usually got filled all at once. but because of the age of your house it warrents digginng! i like digging them because they are safe to dig and i worry little about caveins becauce of the sturdy brick construction. please post pics of what might come out of them!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 18, 2004)

I have 2 cisterns at my house. One was igloo shaped brick parged with mortar on the inside. Built around 1900. Covered with a mound of dirt. Looks like a little hill. Was filled with a windmill pump. The other cistern was under the side porch. Circular, about 10' across, at lest 8' deep. Brick lined. Was fed from roof gutters. Dont know when that one was built but looks older. The house dates to 1790s.
 matt


----------



## nitedigger (Dec 19, 2004)

I dug a cistern about a year ago that was next to the local coca-cola bottling works.They had been closed since the early 20's. It was about 12 feet wide and 25 feet deep.It was made of bricks lined with mortar and shaped like an igloo.I found about 250-275 ss cokes, a few meds,and several hutches down in it.


----------



## Dump Digger (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey everyone,
 Thanks for your replies!

 I will be sure to get pictures posted of whatever I might find.  I've gotten on top of the mound of dirt in the cistern a few times, and I did manage to find a circa 1970's broken ceramic dog.  Yippee! []

 I'd love to hear more cistern stories, if anyone has any.  
 Happy digging.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello, cisterns are not my favorite, but you have to dig it up and check it out.  Can't beat the convenience of being in your own yard []


----------

